# leopard 10.5 vs lexmark 1480



## dapto0 (Nov 8, 2007)

please can anyone tell me if they know where i can get a driver for a lexmark z1480 wireless printer that will run with leopard as leopard does not support it nor is there a driver for 10.5 that works on the lexmark site


Dapto0


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

This one should work . . http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-pe...9:1:0:589:0:0&searchLang=en&os_group=Mac OS X


----------



## dapto0 (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers Rich, but still no Joy it looks like back to the shop

Regards 

Dapto0


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That driver does not work??? so far, all the prior system drivers I have tried work with Leopard


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like its time to contact lexmark and see if they are working on a leopard driver. i have seen that there have been a few driver issues of several kind with leopard. the main thing to remember is that leopard is rather different down in the core than other releases of os x have been. apple had to do that to get the unix certification that they did, and there are now many things that need some reworking. its kind of like when they went from 10.0 to 10.1 and even 10.2.


----------



## jsa9ty (Feb 2, 2008)

There is now a leopard driver, released 2008-01-03. Have not tried yet..
Same link as above http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-pe...9:1:0:589:0:0&searchLang=en&os_group=Mac OS X


----------

